# Old Sitcoms



## The Lone Nomad (Apr 1, 2007)

People love talking about that brand new show that came out and how intelligent/witty/funny/suspenseful it is, but how about all the old goodies out there that have been somewhat forgotten?

Are there any old sitcoms or other kinds of shows that you can watch the reruns over and over again?

My favorite old sitcoms would have to be The Golden Girls, Roseanne, The Nanny, and The Addams Family. 

I know a lot of the lines from the Golden Girls and Roseanne by heart. They're my utmost favorites :>

Any of you guys have favorite thrown away classics?


----------



## Esplender (Apr 1, 2007)

The Young Ones. :cry:


----------



## seby29 (Apr 1, 2007)

I've watched a bit of the Addam's family before! I like lurch! Merrrrrrr.....


----------



## seby29 (Apr 1, 2007)

All the old sitcoms are on TV1! Well at least the nanny and the Addam's family are! Not so sure about Roseanne and the golden girls!


----------



## DavidN (Apr 1, 2007)

Esplender said:
			
		

> The Young Ones. :cry:



That's sometimes hilarious (the Bambi episode where they go on University Challenge is the best one ever) though there are a lot of awfully weird moments in it that try to be funny just by not making sense. But with Rik Mayall and Adrian Edmondson, that's pretty much what you'd expect.

It was interesting that they put in a song performance in every programme, so that they could classify it as 'entertainment' instead of 'sitcom'.


----------



## Blackwing Dragon (Apr 2, 2007)

Married With Children > ALL!


----------



## The Lone Nomad (Apr 2, 2007)

What's TV1?


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Apr 2, 2007)

I enjoy The Brady Bunch and the Addams Family.


----------



## sateva9822 (Apr 2, 2007)

I miss Will and Grace. I know its not old like the otehrs listed, but its styll a classic damn it!


----------



## Blackwing Dragon (Apr 2, 2007)

Married With Children isn't "old"...it's just...dusty >.> like a good antique XD.


----------



## Rouge2 (Apr 2, 2007)

Sanford & Sons was good in it's time.

It still comes on FOX in reruns late at night.


----------



## Mortane (Apr 3, 2007)

I Love Lucy.  Even though they've put out a lot of sitcoms using the same formula since then, none of them really touch the original.


----------



## seby29 (Apr 3, 2007)

TV1 is a channel on Foxtel, Optus or Austar! It has all the old classic TV shows and new ones!!!


----------



## Mega Wolf (Apr 3, 2007)

Get smart was a favorite when I was a young pup. Also Married with Children was an amazing show for it's time, though I had a hard time seeing it since I was young when it was out and my parents set my bed time just as the show was coming on, so I was only able to sneek a look at some of the episodes.

All the sitcoms now at days are just reconstituted dog sh*t, the same crap over and over and over, unoriginal garbage! >.<


----------

